# Anyone suffer PMS during 2ww (IVF) & still go on to get BFP ?



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm currently 4dpt (days past transfer) and am having no real symptoms so far...the odd twinge in ovaries and belly, a couple of shooting pain in my nips and "down below"   a bit of nausea and "fuzzy" head which I've put down to the cyclogest and clexane jabs...and tiredness which I think is really just from the whole treatment in general.  I'm trying not to look for or analyse any symptoms as I'm aware its only few days since transfer.

However, saying that, I've been feeling really positive up until today...but today I really feel like I've got PMS and that its all over before its begun.  I usually get really bad PMS (along with all sorts of other symptoms)...I'd been feeling bit teary this morning and then I went & had a bit of a shout at DP followed by a proper sobbing session - snot and puffy eyes !!       I know my PMS and it usually arrives around about now ie a week or so before AF.

I have been doing really good with visualisation, rubbing belly, talking to embies etc etc and then today this complete wave of negativity...DP keeps saying I need to stay positive & if I have bad thoughts then it won't help but its not his body or emotions that are playing havoc !!  I don't wanna feel like this or feel sorry for myself but I'm getting worried that this really is my PMS rearing its ugly head which doesn't look good for a positive result at end of 2ww !

Can anyone give me some hope that its not over yet ?

Has anyone else experienced PMS symptoms (niggley, biting other halfs head off, getting easily wound up and then bursting into tears)....and then gone on to get a BFP 

 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Can't help you minxy-but hope it all works out for you.Will keep my fingers crossed.Good luck, Mel***


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Minxy, its the cyclogest hun, it sends you completely ....well it does with me and I usually do all that you described!! I had IUI on thurs and was fine until Sat and yesterday when I was crying, being negative, shouting at dp, feeling lower than a snakes belly really!

But today it has passed.

Progesterone is evil!!

Here's what I found online!! I put next to each side effect which ones I'm having!!

* Progesterone may cause side effects.

headache 
breast tenderness or pain YES
upset stomach 
vomiting 
diarrhea DID HAVE FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS
constipation 
tiredness YES
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings YES DEFINITELY!!
irritability YES DEFINITELY!!
excessive worrying YES DEFINITELY!!
runny nose 
sneezing 
cough 
vaginal discharge 
problems urinating *

So dont worry hun I'm sure its the drugs which are doing it, how much are you on I'm on 800mg of cyclogest a day = 2 x pessaries YUK!! Or is it 400mg a day, I cant remember!!! 

Good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kizzymouse 

Although I wouldn't wish it on anyone, I'm glad I'm not alone (if you know what I mean  )

I'm also on 800mg a day (2 x 400mg cyclogest - used as pessaries as couldn't stand the bum bullets for more than 2 days !!!)

My boobs aren't that sore...certainly not like they usually are from ovulation onwards...usually they're heavy, tender and veiny with itchy nips...at the moment they only really hurt when I prod them   Not getting any other symptoms to speak of though...not from that list anyway !

DP's been kissing my belly again and talking to the embies, telling them he hopes they're still clinging on...love him   

I had ET on Thursday so looks like we're cycling together...I test on 11 May...when do you 

Anyway, thanks once again for making me feel not so 

Wishing you loads of luck


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Girls - count me in with the PMS 
The first two days after transfer I stayed really positive and talked to the embies all the time but on Sunday I woke up and just felt that they weren't there anymore.  DH keeps talking to them but I can't bring myself to.    I now have spots on my face which is usually a sign of AF on her way, plus keep getting teary and don't know how DH is coping with me .  The cyclogest is making my tummy feel disgusting -I've had an upset stomach for a few days now, sneezing and runny nose although not sure if that is'nt just hayfever  .  Last IVF cycle I only had to take one pessary so didn't have so many symptoms although had sore boobs, not this time or at least not yet.  Last night had to go for a wee after inserting pessaries then worried that they had come out whilst I was on the loo - they hadn't  

It looks like we'll just have to wait it out - they don't call it the 2ww for nothing I suppose - can't believe how slowly 2 wks can go - why can't they fly by like they do when we're on our holidays.

Natasha - I also had ET on Thursday and test on 11th May so we are cycling on exact same days.

Wishing you loads of sticky vibes.

Love
Katie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Glad I sorta helped Minxy 

I hate the pessaries  

I am testing 13th May, 17 days after IUI, if no  by then!! deffo not testing early this time as I drove myself crazy doing that first go!!  

good luck wishing you all BFP'S!!!!      

XXXX


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha,  

Just wanted to let you know I always get a bit up and down from the progesterone too, so you are normal dont worry! The amount of hormones flowing around your body at the moment will deffinately add to the rollercoster of emotions too! 

Stay +ve and Good Luck.

  

Poppins x


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

oh natasha!

it's those evil, evil drugs  that are making you feel so out of synch:-(

_[progestrone on top of your own high levels? arrrggghhh!!!]_

You know that it's too soon to have pg symptoms, it's probably the first time since downregging and stimming, EC and ET that you've had to really think...

I was exceptionally tired and very snappy when pregnant...nowt like the serene goddess of folklore and fiction every woman's different, Natasha and you are coping so well so far. The home stretch is at hand but you were right when you felt that this time would drag its heels!

I wish you all the luck in the world.  

Love peaches xxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

I was convinced af was about too arrive, even had period pains ... I got a   ...

All is not over yet hunny - stay strong     

 

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Minx - I had terrible PMS during my 2ww - my diary should be somewhere about on the board - I had pains, nightsweats, sore (.)(.)s, nothing to suggest at all that it was BFP that month...
I'me sending you  , you really deserve to have some good news


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Cheers ladies for the positive vibes...

....it's just I'm not getting AF symptoms as in cramps, sore boobs (although bit tender today but could be cos I've been prodding them to see if they hurt  )...just the PMS moodiness...feeling slightly better today though.

Not entirely convinced its a good sign but am trying to summon up positive thoughts 

Am trying not to think too much about it...there's nothing I can do to change the outcome at the end of the day...I'm doing everything I can ie eating/drinking right things, no alcohol, gave up smoking when started treatment, plenty of resting etc etc...just have to hope that the beans have clung on and are still nestling in so no symptoms yet...

Anyway, thanks again and good luck to everyone 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Keeping my  for you Natasha x


----------

